# Getting constant corrupt downloads



## Miguel2013 (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know if my voltages on my NB cpu and NB is causing this but in any case here they are

NB cpu voltage [1.125]
NB voltage [1.18]

are they safe? is this overheating or low? I remember I got my computer stable after I up both of them from 1.1v but I'm guessing the corrupt downloads are due to they still not being totally stable.


----------



## qubit (Oct 13, 2012)

Why, have you increased those voltages? Put them back to default and see if the problem goes away.

Corrupt downloads can be caused by many things and this isn't the most likely of them. Also, if your NB was malfunctioning, your PC would likely crash anyway.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2012)

dude just stop trying to tweak and overclock youre not getting anywhere with this build, especially if you are unstable. take it in a shop and have them fix it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 13, 2012)

Run pingtest see your packet loss


----------



## pigulici (Oct 13, 2012)

Check the memory with Memtest for errors and scan hdd(with software from manufacturer) for bad cluster...


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Many causes. Including. 
Bad router or network adapter
Bad downloader software.
Bad cable or Wifi signal or interference whatever you're using.
Bad ISP.

Doubt RAM or NB voltages if everything is stable.

Saw the another thread. Clear CMOS all default and do the BIOS settings provided by cdawall & others again.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2012)

So what is this thread 10 now go reread the other thread I gave you all of the information and voltages you need. Since you still haven't listened to that how about you stop asking questions.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I swear this kid doesn't listen


----------



## trickson (Oct 13, 2012)

cdawall said:


> So what is this thread 10 now go reread the other thread I gave you all of the information and voltages you need. Since you still haven't listened to that how about you stop asking questions.



You know I may not agree with you all the time but this time I DO!!! Man STOP Over Clocking your shit if you do not know what you are doing and do not listen to others.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 13, 2012)

@Ubuntusario

Clear CMOS or reset BIOS to default.
Do not touch anything in BIOS after that. Or at least do NOT overclock.
If it does work fine, then you may begin to overclock following guides out there, though I wouldn't advice you to do so in that motherboard (which is similar in price to mine, but I don't overclock).
If it still fails, you have a defective component, you may need to run memtest or prime95 to narrow down the defective component. Maybe you would need to update BIOS, to improve support or stability for your hardware.

Before Overclocking you need to make sure all components are fine running them stock, otherwise you could get a bad mess


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2012)

He has tons of issues memory isn't on the QVL cheap mobo and a stock hsf. It's a mute point he does what he wants because he knows best.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 13, 2012)

cdawall said:


> He has tons of issues memory isn't on the QVL cheap mobo and a stock hsf. It's a mute point he does what he wants because he knows best.



I have more or less the same (60$ mobo, my memory isn't on the QVL or can't find it, and stock HSF), except I run everything at stock and didn't tinker anything on BIOS. He should do the same to know if anything is defective/incompatible.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> I have more or less the same (60$ mobo, my memory isn't on the QVL or can't find it, and stock HSF), except I run everything at stock and didn't tinker anything on BIOS. He should do the same to know if anything is defective/incompatible.



Huge differently being he has AMD and you have Intel.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 13, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Huge differently being he has AMD and you have Intel.



and? I had a cheap AMD box before with a cheaper mobo (40-50$) and cheaper HSF, and overclocked it.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2012)

OP's threads have become rather funny to read. I'm looking forward to when he starts trying to overclock his GPU  no offense OP


----------



## cdawall (Oct 13, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> and? I had a cheap AMD box before with a cheaper mobo (40-50$) and cheaper HSF, and overclocked it.



Was it a 125w chip on a board barely able to hold them stock?


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 13, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Was it a 125w chip on a board barely able to hold them stock?



No it was a 89W CPU (Athlon 64 X2 90nm don't remember more) in a board with a very worse VRM than his one without solid caps and old thorus ferrite chokes and 500W generic PSU.

Anyway I think he has some defective stuff, that's why I state to try at stock. Or maybe some hardly overclockable stuff.


----------



## qubit (Oct 14, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> you told me to run my memory with lower then stock specs that I can't do as I paid more to have them with this low timings and run my cpu at 3.2ghz when I paid for a 3.4ghz.
> 
> I only picked up the advice about upping the voltage on the nb.
> 
> I listened to eidairaman1 when he advice me to use 1.40v on my 125w cpu I don't ignore you I just don't do everything you guys tell me I also have my own opinion how to go forward.



This is the sort of logic that makes people trying to help you bang their heads against the wall in frustration.

- It's irrelevant how much money you paid for the modules as you're TROUBLESHOOTING a problem. If it's prudent to lower the clock speed/timings etc to see if the problem goes away, then you bloody well do that!

- One of the first things that one does when troubleshooting is to put everything back to stock speeds or perhaps lower, as it's a prime source of problems. Therefore, if someone tells you to do it, you just do it.

- You've said yourself that you don't know much about this stuff. That means _listening_ and _doing_ the things that the experienced people ask you to and then hopefully you'll eventually _learn_ something as well as fixing the problem. Your own "opinion" doesn't mean jack schitt, because you don't know anything!

I bet this didn't get through to you, did it?  You sound like my mother when I try to help her out with the computer: ignorant and stupidly argumentative.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 14, 2012)

I would have looked towards RAM for the data issues.
Running memtest 86+ from USB would be a good idea.

Could be bad RAM.

Last time I had bad downloads I ended up having bad RAM.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 14, 2012)

Last time i had bad downloads was due to my hardrive failing.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2012)

What's sad is you just listen I bet that ram can run 1800 and that cpu can run 3.6-3.8 on that cooler...stable :shadedshu


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> How do I do that?



pingtest.net


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 15, 2012)

I am CRYING with laughter. sorry. love reading you guys.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 15, 2012)

I think a moderator needs to lock this topic and the other 10 topics associated with this one.

I'm getting tired of seeing the same thing coming up again and again, giving the same recommendations, then being ignored. Don't post if you're not going to listen and don't ask for our help if you're not going to take our advice.


----------



## erocker (Oct 15, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I think a moderator needs to lock this topic and the other 10 topics associated with this one.
> 
> I'm getting tired of seeing the same thing coming up again and again, giving the same recommendations, then being ignored. Don't post if you're not going to listen and don't ask for our help if you're not going to take our advice.



I wouldn't normally close a thread due to people who don't know how to behave but since the OP has started other similar threads, it will be done. 

In the future, if you find a thread/post problematic, report it. It's no use adding to the off topic conversation. 

An eye will be kept on those who made utterly useless posts in this thread (spamming smileys, argumentative, etc.) If you cannot control your posts, we'll do it for you and take away your privilege to post here.


----------

